# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua giường ngủ



## Nguyen Lynh

Bạn chưa từng mua giường hoặc đã mắc sai lầm khi lựa chọn giường cho gia đình vì nhiều yếu tố, bài viết hôm nay Thegioinem.com sẽ chia sẻ cho bạn những kinh nghiệm mua giường ngủ tốt cho gia đình, cùng khám phá ngay nhé!

Giường ngủ có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến giấc ngủ cũng như sức khỏe của chúng ta, đó là nơi kết thúc một ngày làm việc dài và là nơi bắt đầu một ngày mới. Vì vậy hãy đầu tư cho mình một chiếc giường chất lượng, phù hợp nhất dựa trên những tiêu chí dưới đây:






Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Mua Giường Ngủ​
*1. Chọn giường có kích thước phù hợp với căn phòng*
Chắc hẳn ai trong chúng ta cũng thích những chiếc giường lớn, có thể ngủ thoải mái hơn, nhưng không phải phòng của ai cũng đủ to để sử dụng một giường cỡ lớn. Phòng ngủ thông thường còn chứa tủ đồ, kệ sách, bàn học,... nhiều thứ khác nữa. Vì vậy, khi mua giường, bạn cần xem xét kích thước chuẩn với căn phòng của mình, tránh chật chội, bí tắc.

Nếu căn phòng của bạn đủ rộng, thì hãy tự tin sở hữu ngay chiếc giường size lớn, có thể ngủ nhiều người, như ngủ cùng các con nhỏ mà không lo bé bị chật hay lật té.

Những kích thước giường phổ biến hiện nay gồm: 1mx2m, 1,2mx2m, 1,4mx2m, 1,6mx2m, 1,8mx2m và 2mx2m.

Một điểm cần lưu ý khi mua giường có kích thước quá to hoặc quá nhỏ, thì bạn có thể phải đặt nệmtheo kích thước của giường cho phù hợp đấy.






Giường Gỗ Tự Nhiên K028 được làm từ gỗ tự nhiên cao cấp, kết hợp sơn PU đẹp mắt, chống trầy​
*2. Chú ý đến chất liệu giường ngủ*
Chất liệu giường là yếu tố quan trọng khi lựa chọn, nó ảnh hưởng đến độ bền lâu, chất liệu không gây kích ứng cho cơ thể người dùng như bạn bị dị ứng với mùi gỗ, và phải có giá thành tương xứng với kinh tế của gia đình.

Giường gỗ và giường sắt là hai chất liệu thông dụng nhất hiện nay. Đối với giường sắt, ưu điểm đó là dễ dàng tháo ráp, di chuyển vì thường có kết cấu đơn giản, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo tính vững chắc. Chất liệu này sử dụng sơn bóng khá đẹp mắt với nhiều màu sắc khác nhau, phù hợp sở thích của từng người, nhất là thu hút những đứa trẻ. Ngoài ra, giá thành của giường sắt cũng rẻ hơn các loại giường khác.






Giường Sắt Trường Thành T04H được làm từ chất liệu sắt dày cao cấp mang lại sự chắc chắn và an toàn​
Đối với giường gỗ, được ưa chuộng và yêu thích nhất bởi đặc tính bền lâu theo năm tháng, có nhiều mẫu mã, màu sắc và được thiết kế vô cùng đẹp mắt. Có hai loại, giường gỗ tự nhiên và giường gỗ công nghiệp, mức chênh lệch giá của chúng khoảng 20%. Vì vậy, khuyên bạn nên chọn giường gỗ tự nhiên, độ chắc chắn, tuổi thọ sẽ cao hơn. Một số loại gỗ nổi tiếng như gỗ xoan đào, gỗ sồi, gỗ tần bì,... Gỗ xoan đào có giá thành khá cao so với các loại gỗ còn lại, vì độ hiếm, thẩm mỹ cao. Bên cạnh đó, giường gỗ hiện nay được thiết kế theo nhiều phong cách khác nhau, cổ điển có, hiện đại có, khắc họa nhiều hoa văn hoặc chỉ đơn giản theo phong cách Châu Âu, không có hoa văn, dễ dàng vệ sinh bụi bẩn trên giường.

Nếu phòng bạn có quá nhiều vật dụng nhưng lại có ít tủ thì nên sử dụng giường gỗ có kết hợp ngăn kéo bên dưới hoặc xung quanh giường để tối đa hóa được không gian trong phòng nhé!

*3. Chọn giường ngủ theo màu sắc*
Nhằm nâng cao vẻ đẹp cho căn phòng, bạn nên lựa chọn giường có màu sắc hài hòa hoặc đồng nhất với các đồ dùng nội thất khác như tủ quần áo, bàn trang điểm, bàn học, màu tường, màu cửa,.... Nếu căn phòng sử dụng quá nhiều tông màu khác nhau sẽ tạo cho căn phòng cảm giác rối bời, chật chội và không sang trọng nữa. Một căn phòng đẹp, một chiếc giường, nệm đẹp sẽ mang lại sự thư giãn cho đầu óc mỗi khi về đến nhà và dễ ngủ hơn.






Giường Gỗ Tự Nhiên K012 được thiết kế khá đơn giản, mộc mạc nhưng không kém phần sang trọng​
*4. Nên chọn vị trí đặt giường theo phong thủy*
- Chiều hướng của giường nên theo phong thủy của từng người sử dụng, sẽ giúp dễ ngủ, sức khỏe tốt hơn.
- Không nên kê giường ngủ mà chỉ có đầu giường tựa vào tường, ba mặt còn lại không có chỗ tựa sẽ tạo cho bạn cảm giác thiếu an toàn .
- Kê giường sao cho hai mặt tựa vào tường, người ngủ ở đó sẽ có thân thể khỏe mạnh.
- Chú ý đầu giường không được hướng ra hành lang, thang máy, cầu thang, đường ống dẫn nước và bồn cầu nhà vệ sinh.
- Đầu giường không được kê ngay dưới cửa sổ, bởi vì đó là nơi có luồng khí ánh sáng mạnh nhất, năng lượng của cơ thể người dễ bị tán xạ nên bất lợi cho sức khỏe.

Tóm lại, khi mua giường ngủ bạn không chỉ cần quan tâm đến sở thích mà còn phải chú ý đến kích thước, chất liệu, màu sắc và thiết kế phù hợp nữa nhé!


----------

